# [SOLVED] Gentoo nie wykrywa eth0

## antarcticuspl

Nie mogę uruchomić internetu pod Gentoo , gdy już wyjdę ze środowiska chroot. Pod chrootem działa wszystko dobrze, ale gdy już jestem na Gentoo nie wykrywa mi ifconfig eth0. Widnieje tylko jakiś sic0 i lo.Pakiet dhcpcd zainstalowany. Gdy chcę załadować moduł przez modprobe atl1c dostaje komunikat 

```
FATAL: Modules atl1c not found
```

Widocznie Gentoo nie ładuje modułów do systemu , ponieważ lsmod nie pokazuje żadnego modułu, Polecenie typu lspci, lspci -v też nie działają[-bash lspci command not found] Robiłem wszystko tak jak na handbooku włącznie z net-setup eth0. Moja karta sieciowa to 

```
Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet
```

 Przekompilowałem już jądro z tym 

```
[*]   Atheros devices                                                       │ │  

  │ │     <*>     Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support                                    │ │  

  │ │     < >     Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support                        │ │  

  │ │     < >     Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)                 │ │  

  │ │     < >     Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

 Czy zapomniałem coś jeszcze dodać do jądra?Last edited by antarcticuspl on Wed Aug 01, 2012 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Na chlopski rozum to musisz wlaczyc 'Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)' by miec atl1c.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Na chlopski rozum to musisz wlaczyc 'Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)' by miec atl1c.

 

Tak , gdyż help pokazuje moduł atl1c. Mimo że desperacko zaznaczyłem wszystkie Atheros i skompilowałem, to nadal eth0 nie jest wykrywalne  :Sad: 

```
 [*]   Atheros devices                                                       │ │  

  │ │     <*>     Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support                                    │ │  

  │ │     <*>     Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support                        │ │  

  │ │     <*>     Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)                 │ │  

  │ │     <*>     Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

 Być może jeszcze jakieś inne ustawienie menuconfig jest potrzebne do tego chipsetu karty Ethernet?

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż lspci -nn.

----------

## antarcticuspl

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Pokaż lspci -nn.

 Tak jak napisałem w pierwszym poście polecenia lspci nie działają na Gentoo, ani z chroota. Tylko na drugim systemie z którego się chrootuje na Gentoo.

```
lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller [8086:0104] (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port [8086:0101] (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1c2d] (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1c10] (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 [8086:1c12] (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1c26] (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller [8086:1c49] (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller [8086:1c03] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1c22] (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series] [1002:68e4]

07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet [1969:2062] (rev c1)

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3090]
```

Może w pliku /etc/make.conf mam coś nie tak? Jest dość skromny

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LINGUAS="pl" LANGUAGE=48

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

#FEATURES="digest"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

USE="pl"

```

Edit. Znalazłem rozwiązanie dodając przed skompilowaniem literkę <M> przy sterownikach Atheros. Widocznie jeden drugiemu coś przeszkadzał gdy były załadowane wraz z modułami na stałe.

----------

